# Career Management Services for job hunting??



## truptisw (May 29, 2013)

Hi.. I have recently migrated to Australia and have been job hunting (in and around Sydney area) since 3 months now through online portals and websites. I have 7 years of experience in the IT industry (in India) , however I have't been able to get a job in Aus yet. Has anyone here tried any of the career management services, can u suggest a few that are good? I have spoken to a few, they charge anything from 1200 to 2500 AUD with job guarantee. Are these reliable and worth spending this amount of money? Any insights or suggestions would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------

